# WTH do you do when you see a child....



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

becoming a sociopath(sp?) and they aren't yours?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Stay on his good side?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I know that's right... I just don't understand why his actions are going unnoticed.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

What's he doing?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Who's kid?
{grabs popcorn}


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol it's my little cousin Collin. He's one scarey kid... tortures animals and has no respect for anyone. Hits everyone even my grandmother. He's only 7 or 8


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Need to get him on bully beatdown lol. Seriously though, you're right to be concerned.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

um..... where are the parents? hitting grandma!?!?! that's messed up!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

His dad got a girlfriend and one day while riding in the car he described his plan on how he's going to dismember her./.. lmao Yeah he needs to be on bully beat down! His parents are too wrapped up in their own lives to give a crap.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

For all the people who like me were like " WTF is a sociopath" here's a link LOL

WikiAnswers - How do you know if someone is a sociopath

My advice stay far away from that kid.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! Leonard said put him in a crate! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol good post Lost...

Yeah, I steer clear from him as much as possible. I don't let my animals around him either...which really sucks because for a long time he was my only guinea pig for child socialization since I have none of my own.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao no shiz Leonard! Man I wish he would sign up here too!

As far as I know he's never done anything to my moms dog, but my moms cocker spaniel is TERRIFIED of him.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You should see if you can help him out being family and all.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I say you take the boy and beat him about the head and neck.....LMAO

Just Joking Of Course...


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Poor kid. And its not even all his fault. His parents need to be whooped too


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

How would I help him? I'm not a psychologist in any way...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lmao no shiz Leonard! Man I wish he would sign up here too!
> 
> As far as I know he's never done anything to my moms dog, but my moms cocker spaniel is TERRIFIED of him.


Maybe he might but he is an a$$ he might get banned! lol

Leonards son from his first marriage is a little odd. Not like that kid but something just not quiet right.
Let's just say when he stays the night I sleep with one eye open! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, his dad was hooked on drugs and my aunt left him so i think somewhere in her twisted mind she's looking for comfort from other men and help from someone else to be her babies daddy. They both need to be smacked around.... this kid is permanently screwed up because of their own selfishness


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldn't even know where to start. Wish I did. Have you tried getting his parents to look into the problem?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Unless his parents go for help there isn't anything anyone can do....that's what sucks.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think leonard and I would get along well... We both like wendys and we party the same LMFAO


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been seeing some strange things outta this girls kid. He blames things on me, says mean things about me in front of me that are a little twisted for a 7 year old. He cries like a 2 year old girl, and when he wins mommies attention over me, he lays on her shoulder and gives me this creepy ass smile with dull eyes like haha mofo. Also, he's threatened to kill me. Honestly, I expect kids to say things, but it's how he says it. Plus, kittens keep coming up dead at their house, and he blames his little brother and doesn't let go of it. He's mean as hell to his mom too, and she's nice and stern at the same time. I think it has alot to do with his retard father who puts ideas in his head and has him addicted to video games.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yum wendys.................. ANYWAYS.

i would tell your aunt you're worried about him, i mean... he's just a kid. he may be crazy and whatnot... but he's still just a kid. he needs to be taught right from wrong, and you should tell her what you guys see and why you're worried and see if she can do anything to fix her ways and help him. 

if she doesn't help... i have no idea. there's not much you can do when it's not your kid.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i know, I'm at a loss Megan. We have expressed our concern about Collin to his mother. His sister is self absorbed, but she's a punky teenager and it's kinda expected out of her.


The other day he caught two baby lizards in my moms back yard. He then poored pool chemicals on them... before they croaked he came inside with them barely breathing in his open hand and said "should I bury them now?" ... his mom says "no, just put them in the grass and see if they get better"... NOW that's some AWESOME parenting skills right there.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, should have been a switch involved somewhere in there. Man, I don't know.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

why did a 7 year old child have access to pool chemicals? kids at that age need to be watched closely! my boss's kid last year when he was 4 would straight kick our dogs in the face for no reason. Me, i would flip the crap out. i threw a big stink (obviously) and it got to the point where if he so much as touched the dogs in any kind of wrong way that we considered wrong, he got a spanking. one day he got like 5 spankings. he would scream bloody murder, but he got the picture. our dogs have been kid-attack free for a loong time now!

its just simple. no chemicals. why the kid knows theyll kill lizards, that's even more crazy. probably tv. i have no idea. but... when she saw what he did she should have told him it was bad and why it was bad... i think. i'm not a mom. lmao. just a "cousin"/big sister.. and i tell it like it is


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he's really going to kill someone one day, and I just don't want to be the jackass who says "I told ya so"


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I would whoop his ass, that should set him straight. xD


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

he needs to see someone for professional help... back in the day day i knew someone with a violent child the parents used to bake weed cookies for him toi keep him calm. they said they couldnt afford help.sounds like this kid needs to be puppy rolled...call ceasar millan after watching him tame cartman from south park im sure he could handle this kid. i dont know if beating him up would help his anger go away...i think he needs to be shown the good side of things. and instead of people telling him he is wrong. people should listen to how he feels and reason with him. i dont know if it would help a kid like this with his issues but when i worked at a day care i had to learn that to work with kids.

i will pray for this child because hearing stories like this saddens me. and not too manny ppls situations really gets to me much.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd slap that kid right upside his head. But I am mean and stern like that


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, sounds kinda like a situation of somone else i know (brother in-laws sister), only their son isnt that crazy but he did get kicked out of a school or two. anyway they cant get him to listen so they sent him to his uncles house for a week to beat some sense into him, he got home and a day latter was back to his old self.

like said before its all about the parents, you might get him to change for some time but with out the parents behind you or anyone else trying to help its a lost cause. good luck


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My nephew is a child sociopath, he lives in a special school. He draws pics of killing people for infractions like picking scabs. He loves animals, but then gets mad and kills them. He stabbed a hamster. If they wont deal with it, they will learn the hard way unfortunately.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

does anyone know how children become like this?


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

time to get out that belt


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think some people are born with a predisposition, but like our dogs who are born with the predisposition to be DA, if it's not worked with properly they have no way of knowing how to cope with the feelings or lack there of inside. 

Collin is a wonderful child for the most part for me and my parents. We reason with him and don't treat him like a child and he blossoms, but as soon as either of his parents or grandparents walk through the door it's right back to his old ways. 

The one thing I can gripe about is that he'll sneak behind my back... if i tell him no candy, he'll wait until I go to sleep and sneak in my pantry. If I tell him to leave the "mean dog alone because she might bite you" he makes sure he lets her out of her cage while I'm in the other room. I tell him not to feed the dog because she's sick and he does it anyway. 

I've seen him around 4 years old get angry at his mom and then walk away and go to their english Mastiff and pull his face skin as hard as he can.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG. I would NOT cease in trying to get this kid some help. Seems like the coroner could evaluate him or something. He has some serious behavior disorder stuff going on and this will escalate into something really ugly if the parents don't do something.
NORMAL mean little kids don't act this way.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe you could give O.J. a call... 

But really, someone needs to give him a REAL reason to cry, but maybe that's just how I was raised...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Maybe you could give O.J. a call...
> 
> But really, someone needs to give him a REAL reason to cry, but maybe that's just how I was raised...


That might work OZ but it might back fire as well. It might make him more self reliant and that would not be a good thing. Since he is torturing animals I couldn't imagine what he might do if he was made to cry and then thought since they made me cry someone else is going to cry. You know like and eye for an eye. It seems to me he needs to get help from some where. JMO


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Maybe you could give O.J. a call...
> 
> But really, someone needs to give him a REAL reason to cry, but maybe that's just how I was raised...


amen im with you there thats how i was raised thats how i raise my daughter...YOU JUST DONT DISRESPECT ADULTS:rofl:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

sounds to me like you need to voice your concerns to DHS at the very least they will send someone to investigate it if the parents really are that (*&*(& about it might be best for the kid to be taken away if that's what has to be done or atleast put in some facility while getting help............ my SIL son is like that hurts animals does very strange stuff to himself and is mean to other kids he's locked up at the age of 13 cause he needs bad help


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

this, in my eyes, is probably two things...
one, he may well have an actual disorder. autism is one option, it can manifest in kids in very different ways. the other is ADD, also shows different signs from one kid to another. 
the second is the lack of parents. just because your parents are in the room doesn't mean they are there. they should have seen these signs a long time ago. for them to not do anything is sad, and scarey.
many parents do not like to admit that thier child may have something wrong with them. as a parent you feel an overwhelming guilt like it is your fault. maybe this is where this kids parents are, or the sadder answer, they really don't care. 

for you, the best thing to do is go to either the DCFS office or even just one of the administrators at the childs school. if you are seeing problems, the school i'm sure has seen them also. if you have made some comments to his parents with no avail, time to try a new route.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree 100% with Megz...DYFUS.The kid needs help he will not get it from his Parents .Someone has to step in soon.Special classes in School,Counseling,medication.ADHD maybe also.. Poor kid, what a mess.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Honestly, this child is beyond punishment. Believe me I know, my nephew has the same issues. He has all this bottled up rage from a very poor upbringing. Once the damage is done, he needs councelling and long term care. My nephew lives at his "school". But an outpatient situation would be ok if the parents are determined to work with them, and there are no other children in the home. Since my nephew has 3 younger siblings, they feared he would get angry one day and hurt them. He is a sweet and smart child, then a switch gets flipped, for seemingly no reason, and the hamster he loved gets stabbed. She has locks on every drawer, and he is not allowed any toys with weapons or violent video games, but when he goes to the neighbors house or does things normal kids do (go to parties etc) he sees games and toys that are violent. He got a knife somehow, not sure how, maybe took it out of the dishwasher while it was running, and hid it for later, and thats how he killed the hamster. But when you see him with animals, you can tell he loves them. It's very sad, and honestly Shana this child will either end up as a patient or an inmate. Those parents need a wakeup. What do the teachers say? Maybe they could get involved?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

In a child, it is called Conduct Disorder. You must establish that someone had Conduct Disorder as a child to diagnose them as an adult with Antisocial Personality Disorder. The first question you ask the adult patient with suspected APD is if they ever tortured animals as a child.

Sociopath is not a clinical diagnosis, but it is a term that is commonly used to describe someone who is both Antisocial and Narcissistic. If you mix these two with a high IQ, then you are dealing with a dangerous individual.

You can not "beat" someone with CD or APD into caring. These people have an extremely high pain threshold. You cannot make them care about other living things. The fact that other's feel and deserve the same respect that they give themselves is outside their relm of thought. You cannot teach empathy. 

Some psychologists believe that there is a very small window in early childhood where children are taught that others have feelings can feel the same things you do. Other psychologists believe that empathy is a trait you are either born with or without. Either way, once children or adults are showing the traits that you are describing, it is too late.

There really is no way to make the child care that they are hurting someone else or an animal. The only way to make them stop is to show them that it benifits them in some way. They only care about themself. They must learn that when they cause harm to others, there will be severe consequences. The only way to avoid these consequences is to not harm other living creatures. Again, you have to phrase it in a way that benifits them. You cannot tell them, "You hurt Grandma when you hit her." They don't care that they hurt grandma. They cannot understand that grandma has feelings. You have to phrase it in a way that benifits them. Such as, "When you hit Grandma, you only hurt yourself. Now, you are not allowed to...." There really isn't much in this world that they couldn't live without. They do not form attachments the same way others do. So, you may not really be punishing them by taking away games or other objects. You can take away their freedom, but you have to be very firm. They are manipulative and will play on any weakness that you show.

Do not leave this child alone with animals, younger siblings, or other children with lower IQ's. Get them into counseling ASAP.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> Honestly, this child is beyond punishment. Believe me I know, my nephew has the same issues. He has all this bottled up rage from a very poor upbringing. Once the damage is done, he needs councelling and long term care. My nephew lives at his "school". But an outpatient situation would be ok if the parents are determined to work with them, and there are no other children in the home. Since my nephew has 3 younger siblings, they feared he would get angry one day and hurt them. He is a sweet and smart child, then a switch gets flipped, for seemingly no reason, and the hamster he loved gets stabbed. She has locks on every drawer, and he is not allowed any toys with weapons or violent video games, but when he goes to the neighbors house or does things normal kids do (go to parties etc) he sees games and toys that are violent. He got a knife somehow, not sure how, maybe took it out of the dishwasher while it was running, and hid it for later, and thats how he killed the hamster. But when you see him with animals, you can tell he loves them. It's very sad, and honestly Shana this child will either end up as a patient or an inmate. Those parents need a wakeup. What do the teachers say? Maybe they could get involved?


Up until this year he was a shining star at school... now he's starting to get violent with the other children. I know he's probably going to end up as either one of them if not dead by messing with another wrong individual.



smokey_joe said:


> In a child, it is called Conduct Disorder. You must establish that someone had Conduct Disorder as a child to diagnose them as an adult with Antisocial Personality Disorder. The first question you ask the adult patient with suspected APD is if they ever tortured animals as a child.
> 
> Sociopath is not a clinical diagnosis, but it is a term that is commonly used to describe someone who is both Antisocial and Narcissistic. If you mix these two with a high IQ, then you are dealing with a dangerous individual.
> 
> ...


Great post Betty! This is exactly how we have to handle situations... if he gets punished for hurting grandma he just gets angry, but if we tell him that he won't get mc donalds because of his incident he's extremely apologetic.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He really does need counseling.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Shana the child needs help. If you are in the position to help then you should. I would enroll in him a Tae Kwon Do class or some other activity that has structure to it. Not a boys and girls club as they have no direction at thse places. You could see about a club through a local church too. He is 7 and can be helped but he is looking for attention and doesn't know how to go about getting it so he is acting out in the wrong way. When you see him hitting someone tell him NOT to do it again. If you have to make him sit in a time out. Complete ignore him when he acts that way and tell him time out. Explain to him that nice people will be addressed and naught people are ignored. I would take it upon myself to talk to his teacher and she if she has any insight. You are as much responisble as his parents as you see what they don't. 

I wish I had of been older when my nephew was acting out. I was only 2yrs older and couldn't help the way I should have.


----------

